# Dock Léopard ou dock Tiger?



## DarkPeDrO (16 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si on peut me considérer comme un récent switcher (quoique, ça fait seulement trois moi ^^), donc je ne connais que Léopard et son fameux dock "3D". Pourquoi entre guillemets vous demandez-vous? Parce que j'ai lu quelques articles et quelques commentaire de MacUser, qui n'appréciaient pas ce dock, et qu'au niveau du 3D, il y avait encore du chemin à faire.

Alors moi, je vous demande votre avis, à tous ceux qui ont connu Tiger et léopard, et leurs docks respectifs: 
*Quel est le dock que vous préférez le plus entre celui de Tiger, et celui de Léopard, et pourquoi?*



Évidemment, comme je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de tester celui de Tiger, il est évident que je vais choisir celui de Léo.... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Les deux me vont parce que ils ont été tous les deux en transparence totale .
Mais allez Leopard pour répondre.


----------



## zep3 (16 Octobre 2008)

Avec Leopard, tu peux passer en 2D et de plus tu as des skins en 2D donc tu as plus de possibilité que sur tiger.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2008)

Dock Leopard = stacks

Fin de la discussion.


----------



## CBi (17 Octobre 2008)

Dock Léopard mais utilisé en vertical donc pas très différent de Tiger.


----------



## Damonzon (17 Octobre 2008)

Léo est plus personalisable que sur Tiguer bien qu'au premier abord je trouvais le dock léo moins lisible mais avec 2 ou 3 custo je le kiff bien plus que le tiguer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2008)

je répondrai également Léopard pour stacks.


----------



## giga64 (17 Octobre 2008)

'soir,

J'ai voté pour le dock Tiger - même si je ne connais que Leopard - parce que j'ai cru que par " dock Tiger ", tu entendais dock 2D - celui que j'ai sélectionné sous Leo - et qui comporte aussi les piles bien-entendu...

Cela dit, les commentaires précédents me mettent le doute. Qu'appelles-tu " dock Tiger " ? 

@+


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Octobre 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> 'soir,
> 
> J'ai voté pour le dock Tiger - même si je ne connais que Leopard - parce que j'ai cru que par " dock Tiger ", tu entendais dock 2D - celui que j'ai sélectionné sous Leo - et qui comporte aussi les piles bien-entendu...
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

Non je ne parle pas de la 2D, enfait, c'est de façon globale, quoi. On peut préférer le dock Tiger, mais pas forcément à cause de la 2D...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Octobre 2008)

Moi je suis sous léo, mais j'ai un dock en 2d car je ne supportais pas l'effet piste d'atterissage du dock 3D.

Alors j'ai pas pu voter...


----------



## MacFanatic (20 Octobre 2008)

Les deux sont jolis  et vont bien avec le graphisme de leurs OS respectifs, mais celui de Leopard offre plus de possibilités, donc je préfère


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2008)

Je réponds Leopard pour les piles (stacks), surtout depuis qu'on peut aussi choisir la navigation par menu contextuel (j'utilise les 2), et pour le Dock en 3D que je trouve très sympa.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Octobre 2008)

Oui, moi aussi, je trouve le principe des piles intéressant, mais je l'ai converti en une sorte de bulle, qui remplit à peu près la même fonction.


----------



## kena73 (21 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi LEOPARD ,mais customisé d'entrée de jeu


----------



## greg2 (26 Octobre 2008)

Oui je suis d'accord avec toi.
J'aurais aimé une fonction dans les prefs système qui permette de rétablir la 2D.
Sinon, en terme de fonctionnalité le dock de léopard est plus complet.




pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Moi je suis sous léo, mais j'ai un dock en 2d car je ne supportais pas l'effet piste d'atterissage du dock 3D.
> 
> Alors j'ai pas pu voter...


----------



## Museforever (29 Octobre 2008)

Chez moi le dock 3D de léopard rame et n'est donc pas agréable à utiliser. Mais je trouve je dock 2D plus joli que celui de Tiger.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Novembre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Chez moi le dock 3D de léopard rame et n'est donc pas agréable à utiliser. Mais je trouve je dock 2D plus joli que celui de Tiger.



AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH !

Un autre adepte !


----------

